# Well I have finally done it...



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

...DH and I have taken the plunge and booked our flights to Turkey on 8th August to start our first ever ICSI and now I am petrified.

I couldn't sleep last night worryin whether we had made to right decision but there is no turning back now so I am just gonna go and see what happens (keping my fingers and toes crossed though)  

Fiona


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Are you going to Jinemad?? If so dont be scared everyone I have seen post has had great experiences there!! Good luck - its exciting!!  

   

A xxxx


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes... we are for the Jinemed. I am scared s it will be my first (and only try) and I so want it to work  

Fiona


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

All fingers toes knees and eyes crossed for you!!!


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Good luck  xxx


----------

